# Least favorite "Primos" guy??



## Arrow3

I love the Primos team except for one guy......Who's your least favorite?


----------



## HunterEllis

I like all of them


----------



## Unicoidawg

I voted Jimmy...... I met Will, Brad and Keith a couple of years ago at the NWTF Convention in Atlanta and they were very nice down to earth guys. Brad was a trip........


----------



## Arrow3

Ive met about all of them but Keith just acted like he was too good to talk to anyone the day I met them....Ole Jimmy can be a corncob too though....


----------



## mauser64

I think I voted for the right guy. That Keith fella don't do much for me if he is that "big un" wearin the scraggley beard.


----------



## Arrow3

mauser64 said:


> I think I voted for the right guy. That Keith fella don't do much for me if he is that "big un" wearin the scraggley beard.



Yeah thats him....


----------



## Gut_Pile

Keith


----------



## 01Foreman400

I voted Jimmy.


----------



## florida boy

If I could hunt with any " celebrity " hunter on TV it would have to be Brad Farris . Seems very down to earth to me .


----------



## Booner Killa

It's gotta be Jimmy for me. Don't know if this is the case but he strikes me as the kinda guy that doesn't get after it like the rest of the team does. I like "ole Grizz". He strikes me as the type that just doesn't talk to much. I bet once you get to know him, he'd be a trip though! JMO.


----------



## bangbird

I never cared to watch Keith Burgess do anything


----------



## Turkeydoghunter

keith...hes a cry baby


----------



## returntoarchery

I like all of them - some better than others. Never met any of them. They all seem to be down to earth  Southern boys. Would love to hunt with any of them.

Who was the one that after missing several times they catch him sitting on the tailgate talking to himself? That was too funny. I believe he was my favorite.

Bottom line I like the Primos shows better than all others.


----------



## Covehnter

I think you are talking about Troy who was on the tailgate with Bmobile after missing. He's no longer with the Primos crew. 

By far my vote goes for Keith, takes up too much room. Get outta way.


----------



## bonafide

I like Brad and Will; a couple of those guys seem like they just fell off the back of a  turnip truck.


----------



## returntoarchery

Covehnter said:


> I think you are talking about Troy who was on the tailgate with Bmobile after missing. He's no longer with the Primos crew.



Yep. I think you're right. He was my favorite. At least he was talking to Bmobile.


----------



## BIGSteve

I'd have to say Jimmy Primos.He seems as if he's not willing to work to hard for anything...and don't let him make a mistake...shoot,the whole crew catches Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- for it!By the way the "Truth" series have taken off over the years and looking at Mr. Jimmy,all he will work hard for is what he's gonna eat next.


----------



## bangbird

Will Walker is my favorite... I wish he was on more videos.  Surprised he has some votes


----------



## returntoarchery

BIGSteve said:


> I'd have to say Jimmy Primos..



Now that you mention it. I'd have to say he's my least favorite as well.


----------



## Booner Killa

Troy was my favorite primos personality! If I'm not mistaken, I think he was spending too much time on the road and not enough at home. I can't fault the man for that....kinda makes me respect him more for having his priorities in line! I watched Troy miss on a deer drive in I believe Montana with a bow like five times. Oh man did he ever catch it from the fellas.


----------



## BIGSteve

T  roy,now that is a dude that would be fun to hunt with.He could keep ya laughing!


----------



## BIGSteve

Sorry about my profanity Mr. Editor...got a little outta hand!


----------



## trkyhntr70

Ive met them several times, I agree that Jimmy was a donkeys behind and didnt even speek both times Ive seen him.
I seen Troy in Atlanta convention and he was rude, unfriendly.
Ive seen Will about 6 times over the past 12yrs and hes always been friendly and taken time to talk a bit.
Brad Ferris and Chris Ashley seemed like good fellas.


----------



## returntoarchery

trkyhntr70 said:


> I seen Troy in Atlanta convention and he was rude, unfriendly.



Might have been symptoms from why he left the show. Of course I don't know the man or have ever met him so I could be wrong about that.


----------



## Gator8em

Will Walker always struck me as an arrogant donk, but that might be me wishing I was him.


----------



## Huntinfool

Heck, I like Ol' Grizz.....


But Jimmy always seems like he's just Will's brother who tags along when there's an easy rifle hunt available.  Don't seem to ever see him on a bow hunt.

Seems like he just tags along whenever he wants to because he's Will's brother.

That said....I don't "not like" any of them.  They all seem like pretty cool guys who I'd like to share a camp with.  Jimmy is just my least fav.


----------



## DonArkie

BIGSteve said:


> T  roy,now that is a dude that would be fun to hunt with.He could keep ya laughing!



Jimmy is the one I think less the fav. Now the one I would like to hunt with and met and wish he was still with the crew and I thought made Primo's TV show is "Troy" I wish he was still there .


----------



## Carp

I don't like Bob. He just seems so fake.


----------



## BOB_HARWELL

Jimmy isn't Will's brother, they are 1st cousins. They could do without Jimmy.
 Brad is my favorite. I named him Bradford, The Wingshootist of Primos. He says those aren't misses, they are warning shots, to give the turkey a fair chance. John Ubanks would be proud of Brad.

                    BOB


----------



## Brad

Mr. Harwell is correct Jimmy and Will are cousins. I dont know about his personality,but Jimmy does alot of work behind the scenes that nobody hears about,in fact he had a big hand in getting Will started in bowhunting back in the day. Jimmy also helped run the company when Will was still working in the resturaunt buiseness. So to say that he doesnt do anything would probably be wrong. For some reason Will Walker is my least favorite of the group. He actually has never been employed by Primos from what I heard he is a friend who is independately wealthy and had connections to land back in the day. Thats not why I dont like him though he just comes across arrogant to me but he can sure shoot a bow.


----------



## returntoarchery

Who's the guy that starting shooting a traditional bow. Last show I remember him in he was shooting a Bear Super Kodiak.


----------



## Brad

returntoarchery said:


> Who's the guy that starting shooting a traditional bow. Last show I remember him in he was shooting a Bear Super Kodiak.



I think you are talking about Shane, he seems to be a pretty down to earth guy. I have to change my selection though. I vote for Keith Beam. For some reason I couldnt stand him on the Double Bull videos and he just doesnt look like he fits in with the Primos crew.


----------



## jharrell

I like ole Keith myself. I voted for Jimmy, he seams like he could be a jerk.


----------



## Arrow3

trkyhntr70 said:


> Ive met them several times, I agree that Jimmy was a donkeys behind and didnt even speek both times Ive seen him.
> I seen Troy in Atlanta convention and he was rude, unfriendly.
> Ive seen Will about 6 times over the past 12yrs and hes always been friendly and taken time to talk a bit.
> Brad Ferris and Chris Ashley seemed like good fellas.



Me and Jody talked to Troy in Atlanta for 20 minutes probably...He was real nice to us..


----------



## PChunter

i voted jimmy, I was surprized to so many that dont like keith.. jimmy is arogat if you ask me.


----------



## Dupree

Arrow3 said:


> Me and Jody talked to Troy in Atlanta for 20 minutes probably...He was real nice to us..



My wife and I talked to him as well and he was really nice and signed my primos hat for me. We also talked to keith and he wasnt very freindly, and i didnt really care for him before that.


----------



## Arrow3

4x4powerstrokesd said:


> My wife and I talked to him as well and he was really nice and signed my primos hat for me. We also talked to keith and he wasnt very freindly, and i didnt really care for him before that.



Yep...Same here


----------

